# The Bad Girls Club



## Lauren1981 (Apr 30, 2008)

anybody here watch that show??????????????????????????







i don't know why i watch it but i do. it's the most pointless show. i know they come into the mansion to get away from their "bad" lifestyle but damn!! they don't do anything but FIGHT in the mansion so it makes you wonder what is the point??!!

anywho, who saw last nights ep??? 
i think cordelia is getting off to the fact that andrea is begging to be her friend. personally, i think if the other girls in the house didn't give a flying f*ck about what happened between them she wouldn't be so ballsy and badass about it. i can understand it to an extent because she has been screwed over but i think they would have been friends again if the other girls hadn't sided with her.

but i'm so mad taneisha went to jail over someone else's fight! darlen needs to chill out with that. i won't lie, i do like darlen cuz she don't take NOBODY'S shit. she CRACKS me up because she's so sweet but when some shit pop off she right there. ha! but taneisha was the only one trying to keep people calm and break up the fight. i didn't see where she supposedly cut some chick tho and that's what pissed me off. it was a big ass fight and things like that happen. who knows how that girl got cut. actually, i take that back, these broads were throwing DRINKS! lol! glass does break so i wouldn't be surprised if thats how she got cut.

did u see the previews for next week??? taneisha sittin in jail with a $60,000 bond and those broads in a restaurant eatin steak. LMAO!!! it's really not funny cuz i'd be PISSED but these chicks were ride-or-die for taneisha and now she in jail and they like "OH WELL". they probably don't have the  money and i can't say i'd be willing to put up all 20 dollars of my money i got to my name to get her out, lol, but damn!! i guess i'll just have to watch it. you know they always edit things like that to keep you guessing what might happen next week. u think one thing and when u see it it's something else.

thoughts anyone?????????????  

it seems like darlen been gettin drink throw on her all season. ha! did you see her beat the sh*t out of that boy for throwing a drink on her????


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 30, 2008)

Tanisha went to jail!?! I had to stop reading right there because I havent watched the one I recorded last night lol.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChriss* 

 
_Tanisha went to jail!?! I had to stop reading right there because I havent watched the one I recorded last night lol._

 

lol! okay well when u watch it, let me know what you think


----------



## Brittni (Apr 30, 2008)

I was going to start a thread on this a while ago but didn't know if anyone truly watched it besides me. I'm LOVING this season even more than last season! I agree - Darleen can be so sweet but if you piss her off she goes crazy; it's funny. Also, my favorites are Taniesha and Hannah. They seem the most level headed and real. Cordelia really IS sloppy; she puts others down because she's been in that position and it makes her feel happy that someone else is there now too. I think she totally would have taken Andrea back if the other girls hadn't decided to side with her... Not to mention I'm kind of glad they did....why the HELL was Andrea on The Bad Girls Club to begin with? As Taniesha said, they are pittbulls and she's a kitten! For real! Being bulimic does not make you bad ass... lol. I'm glad she left cuz she was really ugly and not very entertaining.

Totally psyched about next weeks episode AND did you see the previews for the reunion show?? Woooo....cant wait....hehe


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I was going to start a thread on this a while ago but didn't know if anyone truly watched it besides me. I'm LOVING this season even more than last season! I agree - Darleen can be so sweet but if you piss her off she goes crazy; it's funny. Also, my favorites are Taniesha and Hannah. They seem the most level headed and real. Cordelia really IS sloppy; she puts others down because she's been in that position and it makes her feel happy that someone else is there now too. I think she totally would have taken Andrea back if the other girls hadn't decided to side with her... Not to mention I'm kind of glad they did....why the HELL was Andrea on The Bad Girls Club to begin with? As Taniesha said, they are pittbulls and she's a kitten! For real! Being bulimic does not make you bad ass... lol. I'm glad she left cuz she was really ugly and not very entertaining.

Totally psyched about next weeks episode AND did you see the previews for the reunion show?? Woooo....cant wait....hehe_

 


i almost didn't start it because i thought the same.... that nobody watched it


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I was going to start a thread on this a while ago but didn't know if anyone truly watched it besides me. I'm LOVING this season even more than last season! I agree - Darleen can be so sweet but if you piss her off she goes crazy; it's funny. Also, my favorites are Taniesha and Hannah. They seem the most level headed and real. Cordelia really IS sloppy; she puts others down because she's been in that position and it makes her feel happy that someone else is there now too. I think she totally would have taken Andrea back if the other girls hadn't decided to side with her... Not to mention I'm kind of glad they did....why the HELL was Andrea on The Bad Girls Club to begin with? As Taniesha said, they are pittbulls and she's a kitten! For real! Being bulimic does not make you bad ass... lol. I'm glad she left cuz she was really ugly and not very entertaining.

Totally psyched about next weeks episode AND did you see the previews for the reunion show?? Woooo....cant wait....hehe_

 


i don't know why i posted that first comment and totally left out what i wanted to say. LOL!!! omg! reunion is gonna be SOOOOO good. i can't wait!!
andrea WAS ugly! i was watching it by myself last night and said out loud like 5 times how f*ckin ugly she is. ewwww!! and i agree, an eating disorder doesn't make you a bad girl. she was so annoying. and did you hear her talk about how the same situation has happened before??? she's obviously two-faced and not a good friend if she keep screwin everyone over in her wack ass blogs. lol!
tanisha and hanna are my favs too. they both keep it real.
and you can tell cordelia is eating that sh*t up. she can't even sound like a real bad ass. lol! and she is SOOOOOOOO sloppy. everytime i look at her i'm just like gross!! and she isn't really ugly its just the way she carries herself which is just gross.
i can't wait til next week. i'm hoping i heard wrong but i could have sworn i heard tanisha say her bond was at $60,000. i'm hoping she said $6000..... it's gonna be some FOR REAL drama when she gets out.

i wonder how jennavecia is gonna act. ha!!! i couldn't stand her. remember after she left cordelia went around posting her "lost dog" pic all over hollywood? hahaha! cordelia is a punk but it was still funny.

i love darlen though. she just need to calm her crazy ass down! remember when she beat that boys @ss at that club for throwin that drink??? that was so damn funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neezer (Apr 30, 2008)

i love this show....but i HATE NEVEEN!!! like Tanisha said, if they were not on the show they would of NEVER BEEN FRIENDS! Neveen looks more like she is unhappy than she is a "bad girl"..she just be saying the RUDEST CRAP, for no reason at all....and she only friends with Tanisha because she know taniesha would bang her upside her head if she tried her lol.

Hanna is cool...Tanisha is better NOW, before i  aint like her. Cordelia, sigh, she is a lost cause...and Andrea idk what to say about her, she has alot going on...but yeah reunion cant wait!


----------



## onezumi (Apr 30, 2008)

For some reason I watch this too. xd I think that this season everyone is meaner than last.

I think Andrea belongs there...I thought the producer's concept of the "Bad Girl" thing was girls who had problems and failed to have a happy life... Its not about being bad ass, necessarily IMO.

I think Tanisha grew a lot since the start of the show and became a better person. I used to pity Cordelia until she started acting mean. They did treat her badly, but she also treated those guys badly and she couldn't even deal with it in the end. She clearly is unhappy and would dump any guy. She needs to come to terms with herself. I don't get why she outed herself as a jerk on national TV. I felt bad for Scott. Who else would date her after seeing the show? Only guys that want a one night stand! She causes some of her own hardships, maybe. 

But who knows what the cameras left out or what was framed a misleading way?...we'll probably find more on the reunion show.

I haven't seen last night's yet...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_i love this show....but i HATE NEVEEN!!! like Tanisha said, if they were not on the show they would of NEVER BEEN FRIENDS! Neveen looks more like she is unhappy than she is a "bad girl"..she just be saying the RUDEST CRAP, for no reason at all....and she only friends with Tanisha because she know taniesha would bang her upside her head if she tried her lol.

Hanna is cool...Tanisha is better NOW, before i aint like her. Cordelia, sigh, she is a lost cause...and Andrea idk what to say about her, she has alot going on...but yeah reunion cant wait!_

 

neveen IS rude!! i think her being unhappy is why she's so rude. and she know she rude!!
i read hanna is bi-racial???? what is she mixed with? i thought she was just white....


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 30, 2008)

I love that show!

It sucks because we moved and we don't have that channel on the listings here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss the hell out of it though. 

I haven't seen it in about a month or more. Whatever happened to Jenevecia? I hate that biatch.


----------



## neezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_neveen IS rude!! i think her being unhappy is why she's so rude. and she know she rude!!
i read hanna is bi-racial???? what is she mixed with? i thought she was just white...._

 
Yeah i read and heard that too...i added her as a friend on myspace and i saw no mixed relatives...lol..but supposely she is black and white...imma look again and see if i see anything..


----------



## Brittni (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_and you can tell cordelia is eating that sh*t up. she can't even sound like a real bad ass. lol! and she is SOOOOOOOO sloppy. everytime i look at her i'm just like gross!! and she isn't really ugly its just the way she carries herself which is just gross.
i can't wait til next week. i'm hoping i heard wrong but i could have sworn i heard tanisha say her bond was at $60,000. i'm hoping she said $6000..... it's gonna be some FOR REAL drama when she gets out._

 
ITA!! I think she can be pretty when she is cleaned up but most of the time she isn't (since usually she's drunk too) It's just really sad on her behalf! It's funny how after Jennevica left then she was all excited to be the QUEEN BITCH again. QUEEN BITCH of who though??? Like her vs the hyenas? So I guess she got her chance once she had dirt on Andrea you know!

I swore I heard 60 g's too. DANNNG. That's ridiculous not to mention the cops should be in trouble for arresting the wrong person like WTF?!!

I liked Jenevecia at first but then she just got so immature. Entertaining and a punk nonetheless. She's really pretty though I must say.

U KNOW WHAT MADE ME SOO SICK TO MY STOMACH? Cordelia, Andrea, and their boss. OR any time Cordelia and Andrea were dancing on each other. It was like OMG COME ON SERIOUSLY.... So nasty!!! LOL

ITA with whoever said Neveen seems to just have a lot of unhappy issues.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_Yeah i read and heard that too...i added her as a friend on myspace and i saw no mixed relatives...lol..but supposely she is black and white...imma look again and see if i see anything.._

 

hahahahaha!!!
what is her myspace??
i was wondering if she was black and white tho. i remember america's next top model when jael was on there and she was bi-racial (black & white) and looked like how hanna looks


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ITA!! I think she can be pretty when she is cleaned up but most of the time she isn't (since usually she's drunk too) It's just really sad on her behalf! It's funny how after Jennevica left then she was all excited to be the QUEEN BITCH again. QUEEN BITCH of who though??? Like her vs the hyenas? So I guess she got her chance once she had dirt on Andrea you know!

I swore I heard 60 g's too. DANNNG. That's ridiculous not to mention the cops should be in trouble for arresting the wrong person like WTF?!!

I liked Jenevecia at first but then she just got so immature. Entertaining and a punk nonetheless. She's really pretty though I must say.

U KNOW WHAT MADE ME SOO SICK TO MY STOMACH? Cordelia, Andrea, and their boss. OR any time Cordelia and Andrea were dancing on each other. It was like OMG COME ON SERIOUSLY.... So nasty!!! LOL

ITA with whoever said Neveen seems to just have a lot of unhappy issues._

 

OMFG!!!!!!!! THAT STUFF WAS SO GROSS!!!
i hated it cuz you could tell they were dancing like they thought they were sexy or something. lol!!

how weird lookin was their boss??!! i mean it looked like somebody rammed his face into a wall. it was so concave! and that time in the bedroom with andrea with her legs all wide open. GROSS!!!!!!!! 

i think i just gagged again.............


----------



## neezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_hahahahaha!!!
what is her myspace??
i was wondering if she was black and white tho. i remember america's next top model when jael was on there and she was bi-racial (black & white) and looked like how hanna looks_

 
Neveen: MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/17382146
Hanna: MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/84404067 
Tanisha:
MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/291096163 
Cordelia:
MySpace.com - Cordelia from The Bad Girls Club 2 - 22 - Female - SAN FRANCISCO, California - www.myspace.com/badgirlcordelia 


but yeah i thought the same...when i see her saying bi racial tho (Hanna) i think of Mariah Carey lol....Jael was a strange one..but i was shocked when she said she was biracial too!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 30, 2008)

there was an existing thread on BGC here
http://specktra.net/f222/bad-girls-club-61137/
but it's mostly on the first season with a few posts on the new one.

anyway, I'm so happy that Tanisha is really maturing. She's not all the way there yet but out of everyone she's grown the most IMHO. I haven't seen last nights episode yet but ITA that Cordelia is eating up the fact that Andrea is so distraught over her! Ugh she's so manipulative! I hate how she victimizes her self all the time and wallows in her self-pity. 

Neveen...ugh words cannot describe how much I dislike her. I mean I know she has issues and that's why she is how she is but come on..the only stuff that comes out of her mouth is negative! Have you seen her youtube blogs? I mean I guess it's cool that she isn't fake, but to be so rude and negative is just sad. I feel bad for her.

Darlen, she has a lot of potential but she really needs to stop drinking! Is she still in therapy? I hope she is, for her daughters sake. I like her though, I always have cuz you can always tell she has a good heart.

I love Hannah ("I don't fight fair, I use weapons hookah!" LOL!) I wish they gave her more airtime cuz you don't really get to know her that well but she never disappoints! She seems to have grown too since the beginning.

SOOO glad JennShady is gone, she was so phony and DIRTY! Rubbing food on your body and pissing in the sink? Come on now! 

Andrea...she seems too level headed to be in that house. I like her but wish she had more of a backbone. The way she's putty in Cordelia's hands upsets me. Cords loves the drama that's surrounding her, being the center of attention and having people fight her battles. I think it's BS that she's getting a lot of crap for her diary/blog because it was meant to be private. It's like someone reading your diary and then getting mad at you for it! I think she should have talked about her issues with Cords to her face, but it's still not fair that she's getting reamed for her PRIVATE entry.

I didn't care too much for the season at first cuz all the girls really put me off with their attitude and crazyness, but watching some of them mature and the drama along the way always pulls me back! Damn, considering how crazy this season is makes me wonder about season 3 lol!


----------



## neezer (Apr 30, 2008)

i didnt know cordelia was a porn star :-\


----------



## Brittni (Apr 30, 2008)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/277784212 
there's Andrea's profile. I saw it off of Cordelia's. ew. seems like they've made up. lol.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...did=560  93827
There's Darleen's

Neeven has youtube blogs?? I wanna see! Link please!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 30, 2008)

YEAHH!!! Everyweek after the epsiode airs Neveen does a YouTube vlog. its under the playhousetv, the stations she works for:
YouTube - Bad Girls Club Blog 2.21

thats for this weeks. but if you look through the videos you will see the other videos


thats the link:
http://www.youtube.com/PlayHouseTV-find the videos under there


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 1, 2008)

beauty_marked got it! Gotta admit tho, as much as I dislike Neveen she cracks me up.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 1, 2008)

THANKS TO BRITTNI AND NEEZER FOR THE MYSPACE URLS AND BEAUTY MARKED FOR THE YOUTUBE BLOGS

AND OF COURSE...........

EVERYONE WHO SHARES THE SAME SORDID INTEREST IN THESE GIRLS WHO DON'T DO ANYTHING BUT GET DRUNK, TALK SHIT, AND FIGHT!

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_i didnt know cordelia was a porn star :-\_

 
girl yeah she's a pornstar!!!! and then tried to get mad at the hyena's for talking about it to each other and then at hanna a neveen for looking it up! she shouldn't have said anything about it!
her drunk ass doesn't even remember telling all them! lol but it's on two different eps when she brought it up! she told hanna, neveen, and tanisha and then she told jennavecia but it almost sounded like she was bragging about it to jenn or trying to look cool in front of her and her (jenn) friends.

either way, if she did it, it's whatever but if she that ashamed of it she shouldn't have told them


----------



## beauty_marked (May 1, 2008)

Ok i am SO glad this post exist. i LOVEEEE the Bad Girls Club.
to death.
I think i have seen every episode 10 times each cause EVERY time they are on, i watch them.

I cant believe i missed tuesday nights episode. Im so off in terms of days of the week. Im a day behind. 

and theres going to be a reunion?!?!?! as if them being on Tyra wasnt enough, the reunion is going to be CRAZYYYYYY!!!

i LOVE Tanisha, Hanna and Darlen. I hate the way Neveen says judgemental and shes just so..rude?? she can be funny at times but overall she has a really obnoxious attitude. I think my favorite line from Neveen was when Lyric was leaving and she goes "Lyric looks like she sells incense out of her backpack..."
Andrea is just blahhhh. 
Jennavecia, beautiful name, nasty girl.
Cordelia, oh dear where do i start with this one. she causes alot of her own drama. i know how she feels with like not being as pretty as your other prettier friends. but at the same time, dont be an asshole.

How many episodes are left?? Cause i thought last tuesday was supposed to be the finale??


----------



## beauty_marked (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_girl yeah she's a pornstar!!!! and then tried to get mad at the hyena's for talking about it to each other and then at hanna a neveen for looking it up! she shouldn't have said anything about it!
her drunk ass doesn't even remember telling all them! lol but it's on two different eps when she brought it up! she told hanna, neveen, and tanisha and then she told jennavecia but it almost sounded like she was bragging about it to jenn or trying to look cool in front of her and her (jenn) friends.

either way, if she did it, it's whatever but if she that ashamed of it she shouldn't have told them_

 
I pulled a Neveen and actually looked it up. I know, I know. Shes not even a good pornstar though!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_I pulled a Neveen and actually looked it up. I know, I know. Shes not even a good pornstar though!!!_

 
YOU FOUND IT??!! 
i won't lie, i wanna c it. neveen and hanna said she sucked too. LOL!!
is she on youtube???


----------



## liar_lips (May 1, 2008)

Cordelia's porn name is Nikki Carlisle


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liar_lips* 

 
_Cordelia's porn name is Nikki Carlisle_

 

so if i type that in on youtube it should come up??? i like her porn name better than her real name. LOL!


----------



## liar_lips (May 1, 2008)

Not on youtube, try goggle


----------



## beauty_marked (May 2, 2008)

u can see little snippets of it on YouTube. It was a bang bros movie.

damn i know too much.

u have to see it just because its so funny shes soooo baddd


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_u have to see it just because its so funny shes soooo baddd_

 
LOL, did you really expect her to be good or something?

Nooo thank you to even looking at it, though!


----------



## macface (May 2, 2008)

ha ha I found on youtube


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

LOL i seen it! lol...when you are on bang bros...welp lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_u can see little snippets of it on YouTube. It was a bang bros movie.

damn i know too much.

u have to see it just because its so funny shes soooo baddd_


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_YEAHH!!! Everyweek after the epsiode airs Neveen does a YouTube vlog. its under the playhousetv, the stations she works for:_

 
Okay that hair...no Neveen...she looks a MESS


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_lol! okay well when u watch it, let me know what you think_

 
OH i finally had to TIVO this...and O....M....G!!!! SHE SAID 60 G's it would be HURRICANE ANDREW ALL OVER AGAIN IN THAT HOUSE IF IT WAS ME!!! lol..but no Darlen..WRECKED that girl lmaooo Tanisha was in the corner the WHOLE TIME how did she get arrested?!?! and Hanna and Neveen....wtf they are the girls who like to throw stuff in the club and then when someone wanna fight, they just run their mouth and then the hands start slapping and they are running...lol..iont know why Tanisha bang with them like that, they just did it so that tanisha wouldnt drop a bomb on them lol


----------



## mizuki~ (May 6, 2008)

Oh god I thought I was the only one who watches this show. I can't wait to see tonight's episode! O_O I don't like any of the girls on the show. I especially don't like Cordelia. I forgot she was from San Francisco. If I ever see her on the streets, I'll scream out Nikki Carlisle
 PUAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 14, 2008)

omg! who saw last weeks and last nights when tanisha flipped the freak out on neveen??!! i mean, i kno i'm a scary person when i get mad but sh*t! seeing her like that was hella (yes i say hella) crazy!

so who thinks she had a reason to be as mad as she was???

i kind see more of her side. she went to jail over a fight she tried to prevent from happening and i have never been to jail but i do know if i was in jail over some bullsh*t that i had NO part in i'd be HOT!!!

but on the flip side.......

she kept talking about how she didn't wanna talk to no one but cords and stressed it repeatedly but when she got home she was pissed that no one was coming up and talking to her. that's why i was glad when hanna asked her "okay tanisha, so what do you want us to do? talk to you or leave you alone?" because she wasn't making up her d*mn mind! it was like a lose-lose situation for everybody. i think she shoulda just taken some time to be pissed by herself because regardless of who was to blame she had every right to be mad from being in jail for 3/4 days over someone else's sh*t.

what do you guys think??????????


----------



## neezer (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_omg! who saw last weeks and last nights when tanisha flipped the freak out on neveen??!! i mean, i kno i'm a scary person when i get mad but sh*t! seeing her like that was hella (yes i say hella) crazy!

so who thinks she had a reason to be as mad as she was???

i kind see more of her side. she went to jail over a fight she tried to prevent from happening and i have never been to jail but i do know if i was in jail over some bullsh*t that i had NO part in i'd be HOT!!!

but on the flip side.......

she kept talking about how she didn't wanna talk to no one but cords and stressed it repeatedly but when she got home she was pissed that no one was coming up and talking to her. that's why i was glad when hanna asked her "okay tanisha, so what do you want us to do? talk to you or leave you alone?" because she wasn't making up her d*mn mind! it was like a lose-lose situation for everybody. i think she shoulda just taken some time to be pissed by herself because regardless of who was to blame she had every right to be mad from being in jail for 3/4 days over someone else's sh*t.

what do you guys think??????????_

 
See i knew missing this episode would kill me....my dream....for Tanisha to kirk on Neveen....Argggggg....but i dont even have to watch it to tell you that tanisha has ALL the RIGHT to be mad at them girls...those are the type of girls who will get you in trouble and not care and laugh about it the next morning like it was a fun night out....she should of broke her neck...man i gotta see if its online or someting


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 15, 2008)

How would you even look that up? I thought about it....

I love this show b/c it is so far removed from everything that my life is...

Jenevicia- OMG I couldn't stand her. She was always so nasty and looks like she had grease and dirt and pure sank caked on her. He was always pulling the nastiest most immature things and then calling the other girls immature, I don't know what in the world she was thinking or what world she was living in.

Cordelia  had some major problems she knew she was ruing her relationship, not that she cared until she realized she was leaving  then she tried to "fix" things with Taylor. She had major self esteem issues and I think she just caused crap to push people away so that she couldn't be hurt by them in the end.

Darlene- Needs to stop drinking .... I love her but she was psycho when she drank.

Tanisha- I think she is a good girl deep down. She was always trying to make things better until you crossed her and then she was all over the girls. If you were her friend she was there for you , and you always knew where she stood.... I think thats the Kindda friend I would want to have.

Hannah- I really like her. She's kinda quite until she got really really angry 

Neveen  I never actually knew what to think about her. I cracked up when she was telling Darlene that she had scars all over her face and she was like "where" and Neveen said Right there B&^%$... and motioned to all over her face. For some reason I thought that was sooo Funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Over all My fave was when they remixed Tanisha and the " Iddin't get no sheep cause a yall..... I loved it


----------



## benzito_714 (May 15, 2008)

i watched the marathon the other day and let me say i lost all my good sense and home training messing with these girls. take them in small doses or else
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



side note-neezer are you from the dc area? cause the slang (kirk and wrecked) you use is definitely dc talk.lol.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 15, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but did Tanisha pull the "I'm Black" card while arguing with Neveen by the stairs??

Can't wait 'til the reunionnnn


----------



## neezer (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i watched the marathon the other day and let me say i lost all my good sense and home training messing with these girls. take them in small doses or else
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




side note-neezer are you from the dc area? cause the slang (kirk and wrecked) you use is definitely dc talk.lol._

 

lmao! actually i grew up overseas but i have lived in DC and Boston, plus one of my close friends is from DC so hence my wording lol


----------



## neezer (May 17, 2008)

if i was in a jail for three MINUTES for something i didnt do i would pull every card i could GRAB lol
i think it hurt her more that she has ALWAYS had their back and then when she was in jail they aint even say "OMG let me go visit Tanisha"...nobody told Neveen to kiss her butt, she should not have been faking the friendship anyways....smh...


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 24, 2009)

Is anyone watching the new (almost over) season? I just get sick at watching some of their behavior, like the mean way they treat their housemates. It's kinda low if you ask me. But entertaining I guess which is why I'm watching lol.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 17, 2010)

This season is wayyyy better with Ms. Jay Leno chin aka I run L.A


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello yeah biotch I run LA..yeah Miss Malibu haha dude I cant wait to see the new episode..did you see last week's episode when Kate threw Natalie's makeup out the window..some of it was MAC and I saw some heathrette packaging..I would kill someone if they did that to my collection haha


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jan 18, 2010)

My heart broke a little when I saw the MAC packinging on the ground. I wanted to kill Malibu! She was cool until that lil fiasco. You don't mess w/ a girls make up. lol I can't wait to see this epi.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 18, 2010)

I could not stand Natalie at first, but I like her now. Oh and if Kate threw my LE MAC out the window, I would fukk her up!!!!!!
 I think Kate was acting out b.c the BF was there. But I like her though, especially because she doesn't act like a blonde bimbo (Flashback to the Ambers)
LOVE LOVE LOVE Flo~!~

BTW you guys heard about that dating show with Sara, Kendra, and Amber M???
 BORING


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't heard about the dating show...you're right though, it does sound boring. I don't really like any of the girls this season except for Lexy they all seem so extra alllll the time. My all time faves are *na na na na na na This is the Amber show...* haha! The Ambers made last season so much more enjoyable. I guess I just like the fun people and not the fighters. I wasnt feelin Amber M giving the guy mouth action in the bathroom of the club though. That was just down right nasty. =S


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 18, 2010)

^^^ She was doing a shot called a blowjob, but Oxygen of course editited it out.
I liked Amber M, not so much Amber B.
I liked AShley although she wasn't much of a bad girl.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jan 18, 2010)

So wait...they editied out her having a shot called a BJ but they didnt edit her coming out of the bathroom and wiping her mouth. Great job Oxygen! lol I guess the shot wasnt enough of a wow factor for good ratings. =/ lol

Amber B was ok (I def woulda still liked the Amber show w/o her) but I think its because shes from my hometown and made Pittsburgh Girls look like weirdos who wouldn't stick up for themselves, then throw their friends under the bus for protection. I totally forgot about Ashley! She wasnt that much of a bad girl...she blended into the BG except when she met Joey from the Real World that one episode.

The one person I think season 3 coulda went without was Boston...OMGee she annoyed the crap out of me! lol


----------



## user19 (Jan 18, 2010)

My favorite this season is Annie.  She's almost exactly like me, except even I'm badder than her.  Natalie is a ho.  Florina's just loud.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jan 20, 2010)

Who saw the episode that aired tonight? What did you think?


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont like that girl that pushed Flo into the pool...I dont even know her name but whatever...I dont like her. I think flo would be cool to hang out with. Annie is a sweetheart I like her, and Kate aka malibu is my favorite. She reminds me a lot of myself (except I got dark hair). And yeah throwing Natalie's makeup out the window was low but Natalie deserves it and thats what makes Kate a bad girl.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 21, 2010)

Natalie is the ONLY one who was making sense this past episode. I'm so mad all those hos were acting scared of Flo like it was her fault. Um hello Amber was just ignorant of bisexuality, she was being disrespectful, I would have f***d her simple ass up too.
Annie is soooo boring, and weird. What's with the all the pills, diet foods and such?
Amber is trying to hard to act tough
Flo is my chic, I love her
Kendra is dumb, no sense at all
Kate- I like her
Natalie needs to stop hanging with Z listers and thinking she runs shit. And I wish she would stop calling herself a socialite, but other than that, I like her.


----------



## 06290714 (Jan 22, 2010)

I hate to say it but I'm way addicted to this show, HOWEVER there's been plenty of times where I have to turn the TV off or fast forward (I DVR it) because I can't stand Natalie in any way, shape, or form. I like a little of everybody with the exception of Miss I RUN LA..and isn't she from Oakland?

Annie is funny, she's retarded like me. I like Kate because she seems like a kind person..I don't blame her for throwing Natalie's stuff out the window. If somebody was talkin' about my boyfriend the way she was, I would've went off too. Amber is cool, not too much to say about her. Flo is cool too I guess..pretty hardcore. And Kendra? She's OK I suppose, too much of a follower and a wee bit slutty.


----------



## belle89 (Jan 22, 2010)

Amber tried to play the victim and it was ridiculous. She put her hands on Flo first and deserved being thrown. Flo had to beg to stay while she was the one with the cast, huh? I think they (Annie, the new girl) wanted Flo out because they are afraid of her. Annie is so pointless. What is she even in the house for?

Kendra, ugh. Stop trying to be like Natalie. That is nothing to aspire to. 
Oh yeah, and wasn't Flo acting as slutty in the lesbian club as Kendra the other night and Flo was sooo appalled. *itch, please.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 22, 2010)

^ I saw bonus footage of that, and the reason that Flo was also mad was because these two "black bitches" came up to her and one of the other girls causing trouble and called them "white bitches"
 Flo was mad because neither Kendra nor Natalie defended them


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 8, 2010)

i saw it the preview and for some reason, i think Kendra might be leaving .. i hope she does she's so corny with her bad weave and cheap looking clothes ...  did you see those white pumps with thatt orange dress?!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 9, 2010)

I know alot of ppl do not like Natalie...but i think the girl is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 10, 2010)

omg did you see what they did to Flo tonight? unbelievable! i cannot ait for the reunion i hope she beats their asses.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't watch a full episode anymore because I'm afraid I'll lose hearing.  But I was pissed at how they did Flo when she was leaving.  "Bad Girls" throw water balloons?  Really?  We did balloon fights on my middle school bus on the last day of school.  Ick!  But I'm glad to see that they will still turn on each other now that Flo is gone.  I'll miss her brand of crazy though, lol!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 10, 2010)

i know i thought she was trhe realist girl in the house .. and pretty sexy too lol.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 11, 2010)

omg so mad flo left, but honeslt her ankle was fukked up  so meh.
 Kendra is such a JUMP OFF and she picks hot mess men!
 Come on Kendra, this white guys says " your're the type of black girl I can take home to mama" and u jump his bones? no bueno, I know I'm not the only one who saw something wrong with that....
too bad Kate had the swine flu, poor her


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 11, 2010)

ITA Natalie is funny---when she was on the phone with the guy telling him to $20 in a envelop, when she was acting like Anny...

I really didn't like her at first, but she is growing on me; she's been making me laugh a lot.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmilingElephant* 

 
_I know alot of ppl do not like Natalie...but i think the girl is HILARIOUS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Natalie is funny, and funny to watch, but damn no one likes her ass!!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 12, 2010)

haha me and my friends say No Bueno, but Nat is still not a fav of mine, and the only reason why Miss Tacky weave Kendra even did all that shit is because Flo couldnt catch her.  like seriously who the hell throws water ballons, if youre such a bad girl you dont run when you do stuff, and Annie knows that she shouldnt even involve herself because she knows she cant physically defend herself, this episode had me seriously livid and my heart was breaking for Flo .. but they forget that there are reunion shows lol.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 12, 2010)

OMFG I'm hooked on this season. Flo was my bitch, I don't care! I was sad that the whole house turned against her and I honestly felt sad for her when they threw water balloons at her. Natalie is also my bitch. I would HATE her in real life but she's entertaining to observe on the screen.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 12, 2010)

yea, i think she's very good at entertainment, but hav eyou noticed that neither her, Amber, or Kendra know how to fight lol. and they are ALWAYS getting into fights at clubs lol.


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 16, 2010)

This show is PURE entertainment to me. I don't have a favorite any of the cast members, not past or present. I don't have friends like this, even in my hay-day back in college; I wouldn't bang with any of these girls. 

Here are my thoughts on the cast:

Annie-was kind of blah at first, but when she went on "Operation-make Kate fat" she upped my interest. I think it's quite funny what she's doing to Kate. 

Portia-she left too soon, but I totally get why she didn't like Natalie and respect her for standing her ground and doing what she did. I would have done the same thing.

Natalie-OMGosh you do not RUN ANYTHING especially not LA, arguing over a $23 bar tab, having to use someone else's id to get into a club, and hanging with celebrities (using the term loosely, of course). I really couldn't stomach her at first, but she's been making me laugh a lot. 

Kate-is desperately seeking friends. She'll say anything to "fit-in". She stated how she hated Natalie for always being up on famous (barely) people and then when she had the moment to use that to her advantage she told Natalie that she hooked up with someone famous to get closer to Natalie. After her girl on girl fling, she told Flo that she was bi to get in Flo good graces. Flo called her out on it in the confessional, she should have done it to her face...make her look stupid and dumb-founded. I thought it was crazy for her to get some b-courage aka boyfriend is in town courage. That's chin-checking action, but no one did it.

Kendra-sad, she's a small town girl that wants to be involved with the glitz and glam of the "big-city", but the girl she's using as a role model doesn't even fit the bill. She's ok, she just needs to remove her Natalie glasses and see the situation for what it is.

Flo-Hypocrite! She'll tell people that she loves them and hate them in the same breath, which I think is hilarious. I also thinks that she is fumed with jealous and envy, she'll say it's nasty for Kendra to do her (be who she is), but kiss random chicks in the club and let a girl kiss and grope her in the bar. She'll call others close minded for not accepting her as she is, but then she'll throw holy water when she see other doing things. 

Sidebar-it was very sad what they did to Flo when she left, but also very comical, they were playing mafia music saying "Boom" as it went in slow motion. From the reunion previews it looks like she's going to d*ck Natalie, can't wait to see that.

Amber--she has ZERO personality. She doesn't make me laugh; she just annoys me when she uses her hands to speak. I must admit, I like that she's not afraid to stand up for herself.

Lexie-She just wants a hotdog. Lol Lexis is cool, funny at times.


----------

